# Blocking IP Address



## gordo80 (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there anyway to block the IP address? I want to bypass the blackout rules for the MLB at bat application. I want to watch my local team with MLB TV. Thanks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Well you can block IP addresses with a kernel that has iptables compiled into it. I don't think blocking an IP address is what you need to do what you want though. I think you would need a proxy or vpn in the area they are not blacking out the broadcast.


----------

